# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  جديد شركة نوكيا N9 - Nokia N9

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Eldar Murtazin هذا الهاتف هو هاتف نوكيا المنتظر وهو أول هاتف يعمل بنظام MeGoo  نوكيا الهاتف المحمول الأول MeeGo المستندة (نظام التشغيل مزيج من إنتل ونوكيا) اشتغلت N9 نوكيا على أحدث المعلومات  هذه المرة هذه مواصفات الهاتف يبدو ان الكاميرا 8 ميجابكسل لأنها لا تحتوي على فلاش Xenon وقد تكون عدسات Carl Zeiss موجودة والحساس ربما يكون 1/1.7-1.8 مثل هاتف Nokia N9  الجهاز من المعدن بالكامل ما عدا الشاشة مما يؤكد الأخبار حول جودة منتجات نوكيا القادمة وهذه خطوة مهمة  الجهاز يشبه لحد كبير كمبيوتر آبل Macbook Pro في توزيع الأزرار والألوان  N9 نوكيا شاشاته بعرض 4 بوصة لقد اختارت لقرار مقاسها أعلى من nHD الشاشة التي استخدمت من قبل نوكيا ثم المعالج 1GHz  512MB ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي 1GB القرص, 64GB التخزين الداخلية فضلا عن دعم ما يصل إلى 32GB بطاقة إس دي إتش سي الصغرى
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الهاتف نحيف جداً وأبعاده معقولة: وحجم الشاشة16:9 ويقال أن دقتها 1280×720 بكسل لأن نظام MeGoo يدعم الدقات العالية وهذه الأبعاد هي ضعف أبعاد شاشة iPhone 4 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الواضح بأن البطارية هي BV-4D وهي غير معروفة لكن حجمها يدل بأنها أكبر   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] لوحة المفاتيح توزيع الحروف بينها والمسافة ممتازة ومريحة في الكتابة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الظاهر بأن الغطاء الخلفي بوساطة براغي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    ما يؤكد بأن الهاتف هو هاتف Nokia N9 أكثر من أي هاتف آخر هي أربعة أشياء:  1- الساعة في أعلى اليمين  2- البطارية في أعلى اليسار  3- الإرسال في أعلى اليسار  4- القائمة في منتصف الشاشة  يقال ان المعالج بسرعه 1.5 جيجا هرتز  ومعالج رسوميات من انتل لايعرف ماهو نوعهالرام يقال انها 1 جيجا بايت  والروم 2 جيجا بايت
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] شاهدوا الفيديو: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## seffari

مشاء الله بارك الله فيك

----------


## salihmob

مشكور محمد علي الجديد   مزيد من التوفيق

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم

----------


## gsm4maroc

بارك الله فيك

----------

